# how do you clean your backpack?



## habersham hammer (Feb 24, 2017)

I just bought a Tenzing 1200 day pack pictured below:

How do you clean or prepare a new pack for hunting to get the new factory smell off and get it more scent free?

I'm assuming a washing machine would not be a good idea.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 24, 2017)

Run a tub of water and pour in some scent free detergent.  Let the pack soak in the tub until it's thoroughly saturated and then agitate it to let the soap work into it.  Drain and rinse and rinse and rinse.  That's what I do when I've got bloody Badlands packs.


----------



## 660griz (Feb 24, 2017)

I just spray mine down with Dead Down Wind or other no scent spray. 
No issues so far.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 24, 2017)

I've never washed a pack, but will from time to time spray down my Badlands with a neutralizer.


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 24, 2017)

I don't waste my money on gimmicks. If I were going to do anything, first, I'd probably just leave it outside for a period of time. Then, after said period of time, I would maybe cut a few pine limbs, put pack in a tub, along with the limbs, and cover. Other than that, I'm gonna fill it with junk, throw it on and hunt.


----------



## Stroker (Feb 26, 2017)

I just throw mine in the washer with my hunting clothes and then line dry.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Feb 26, 2017)

Only time I ever cleaned mine was when it laid out in the barn several years with the mice and bugs.

Took it off the frame and then I soaked the heck out of it with permethrin and tied it up in a plastic garbage bag for about a week. Then hosed it off and took it to the creek for a thorough rinse. Filled a bucket with car wash and water and put it in the out back washing machine for about ten minutes. Put a hole in a lid for the bucket and stick the handle for a plunger through. Then you can get a real home wash done on about anything. Dump it out, rinse and repeat.

One more soaking with permethrin and hang it on the basketball goal to dry.

Had to do that again last year after I stuck a dead turkey inside there and must have been thousands of ticks crawled off it while I was packing it home. I'll take a bag to tie it up in next time.

I don't have a fancy pack like ya'll do though.


----------

